#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Good Resume preperation

## siddika

A resume is a document used by individuals to portrait themselves in the form of their skill-sets.





  Similar Threads: Mechanical Engineering Resume/CV Template - Sample Mechanical Engineer Resume/CV For GATE-13 Preperation..... CS UGC Net preperation Gate preperation IES exam preperation

----------

